# Parking at Disney World



## rrazzorr (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, quick question, I realize the parking is $14, though can someone tell me if this is per entry or per day (can go in and out)?

Thanks much.


----------



## jancpa (Apr 14, 2011)

Parking is per day.  If you are staying at a DVC timeshare there is no charge as it is included in the $95 weekly charge.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2011)

Per day, you can go in and out, including park hop, and only pay one fee per day.  We have annual passes and park free, so I wasn't aware of the daily rate.  Wow!


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks much, very helpful.

....Staying at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek, unfortunately that will not put me into free parking category


----------



## antjmar (Apr 14, 2011)

rrazzorr said:


> Thanks much, very helpful.
> 
> ....Staying at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek, unfortunately that will not put me into free parking category



Planning to go there later this year. Dont they have a free shuttle?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnet Creek does have a free shuttle.


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Bonnet Creek does have a free shuttle.



Heard about the shuttle as well. Can anyone comment on the shuttle. How often, how cumbersome? Does it circle all parks or do they have direct lines to specific parks?


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 16, 2011)

Is it true that if you're staying on a Disney property you get free valet parking when going to other Disney hotels?


----------



## klynn (Apr 16, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Is it true that if you're staying on a Disney property you get free valet parking when going to other Disney hotels?


 
No, you don't get free valet parking where you are staying either.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 16, 2011)

Shuttles are fine.  However, at the end of the day it is really nice to go to your car and go back to your "home".  Waiting for the shuttle and having stops on the way home is a long end to a long day.  Trust me, $14 is worth it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 16, 2011)

According to their website, you get free valet parking if you have a handicap placard displayed.

Fern



lobsterlover said:


> Is it true that if you're staying on a Disney property you get free valet parking when going to other Disney hotels?


----------



## markel (Apr 16, 2011)

*Well said*

I agree. While $14/day seems a bit high, it is Disney, and after a long day it is nice to get to your vehicle and get back to where you are staying. We will be at Bonnet Creek in August and although we may use the shuttle some (may let teenagers go on their own a bit) I will definately be driving to each park daily so I can be in control of things and not have to wait on the shuttle and its stops.

Mark




mshatty said:


> Shuttles are fine.  However, at the end of the day it is really nice to go to your car and go back to your "home".  Waiting for the shuttle and having stops on the way home is a long end to a long day.  Trust me, $14 is worth it.


----------



## rrazzorr (Apr 17, 2011)

Agreed, shuttles sound fine but I am sure $14 a day would be well worth it after experiencing a half hour wait and then they probably stop at every park. Sounds like a long way to get to the hotel. Plus I plan to visit during the day, and come back in the evening.



markel said:


> I agree. While $14/day seems a bit high, it is Disney, and after a long day it is nice to get to your vehicle and get back to where you are staying. We will be at Bonnet Creek in August and although we may use the shuttle some (may let teenagers go on their own a bit) I will definately be driving to each park daily so I can be in control of things and not have to wait on the shuttle and its stops.
> 
> Mark


----------



## Jasmine658 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Don't drive to MK, though*

The one park where I really do not like to park is Magic Kingdom. It involves parking, memorizing your sign, walking to a tram stop, hopping a tram, going to the Transportation Center, deboarding, then walk to entrance or line for a monorail or boat after that, then disembarking, and walking to front gates. It is an adventure in the morning, a PITA at park closure time. Must admit prefer DL over MK, since DL packs in more quality in smaller space. Plus DL has Finding Nemo Submarines, Matterhorn Bob Sleds, Monorail within the park, & Indiana Jones - all missing at MK. Except for dining with princesses in Cinderella's Castle, MK is inferior to the original DL, IMHO. Animal Kingdom and Epcot are our favorites for WDW. Also much prefer CA Adventure over Hollywood Studios.

Last trip MK just last month, I had to make it back to car alone carrying an exhausted 5 year into dark parking lot in the rain -after our dinner at Cinderella's Castle and watching the fireworks. Our 2nd day visiting MK with whole family, we left our car at Kidani Village (only covered parking at a DVC property), took the bus - SO MUCH easier, then on way back, hopped in a cab instead to avoid the park closure crowds on the buses. That was so much better. 

Cabs are located far right of the parking lot trams at MK, so still have to take boat or monorail, but that's it, then cab it back. Cab driver didn't ask about car seats for kids, ages 5 & 7. We made an exeption for the convenience of using a cab instead.

This is exactly why BLT DVC resort has become so popular since most convenient transportation-wise at least to MK. Overall, after driving all over the WDW properties and resorts last month, I would have to say still prefer the buses over driving to the parks. Just have to plan not to come and go at peak times so you don't have to watch full buses departing without you. I didn't enjoy the parking experience at the parks at WDW at all. We preferred using our car to just drive between the DVC resorts for dinner or pool hopping. Glad bought DVC points so could stay on-site. If staying Bonnet Creek or International Drive area, same thing - take shuttle or bus to parks, then look for a cab to get back end of day.


----------



## Catira (Apr 17, 2011)

rrazzorr said:


> Heard about the shuttle as well. Can anyone comment on the shuttle. How often, how cumbersome? Does it circle all parks or do they have direct lines to specific parks?



We went xmas 2010 and took the shuttle from MK. It stopped at Epcot to pick up people. Many had to wait for another shuttle since there was no room for them.


----------

